# Nacho's Before and After clip shots



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ahhhh it was a success. Nacho was such a good boy and the groomer said she hadn't come across such a good dog at 6 months so I was a proud mummy!!

Here are the before and after shots. I'm very happy with him and he is unbelievably soft - so puppy like again which is what I wanted and so SMALL! Don't think the photos do him justice but here goes... What do u think? 

BEFORE - Taken this morning












AFTER 










Lollipop head - I didn't want him too different in the face!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWW!!! he looks so good!! and yes very puppy still which is GREAT!
Awesome you were able to find a good groomer


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He's lovely. And the grooming looks very good too.

I must get Millie's photos up on here. She's shrunk!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Awwww! So cute! I personally love the shaggy look, but Nacho looks so adorable in the last photo you're making me reconsider!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Ruth. I love the shaggy look too but he was getting a bit unmanageable. Hopefully he'll be shaggyish again for Xmas  xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love thr before and after but he does look all puppy like in the "after" picture!! Very cute!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah Nacho looks like a puppy again, very cute!


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Love the pics. He looks adorable (before and after!) but the after makes him look all puppy cute!

I wish I could say I had as much success with Freddy's cut. I will see if I can post some before an after pics on here. But when he first had it done he looked like a sheared lamb with a bobble head. Thankfully after two and half weeks he is getting a bit longer (I think I am just kidding myself really!) its still short and he still looks like a bobble head.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nacho is very cute either way. I too prefer a shaggy coat but we have
to be a bit pracitcal too


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

baking mama said:


> Love the pics. He looks adorable (before and after!) but the after makes him look all puppy cute!
> 
> I wish I could say I had as much success with Freddy's cut. I will see if I can post some before an after pics on here. But when he first had it done he looked like a sheared lamb with a bobble head. Thankfully after two and half weeks he is getting a bit longer (I think I am just kidding myself really!) its still short and he still looks like a bobble head.


Aw Natasha I'm sure Freddy looks lovely! I keep looking at Nacho and because I didn't want much cut around his head I keep thinking he looks like some of those skinny models whose heads are too big for their bodies - like a lollipop ... a cute lollipop though! x


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Nacho is too cute for words 

Archie is very similar in colour and markings - I like his coat the length it is now but perhaps would prefer it if stayed this length, but would love to have him groomed so he looks like a little puppy again 

The groomer has done a terrific job on Nacho - now to find one as good that lives around the borders of North Oxfordshire


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

What a lovely groom.  

Karen xx


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Awwwwwwwww how cute is nacho! Brilliant groom. Still enough shagginess, not too close, but more manageable. Just what u want. Emma x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Nacho looks gorgeous ... another well groomed pup!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Nacho looks lovely  He looks a lot curlier shorter too!  Cute little pup  x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics and good hair do too  really nice cut ... Nacho looks fab xxx


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

He is very cute, before or after!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

He looks great dx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Aaaw! Nacho looks completely gorgeous (before and after)! xx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I think he knows he looks like a puppy again as he is acting like a little horror this morning!  xx


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Nacho looks great just like Tilly did after her 1st clip. It soon grows & gets rid of that just clipped look.


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Ahhhhhh the before Nacho looks just the same as Arthur will be - Its all fluff and they look like big dogs but underneath they are still tiny babies. So cute. What kind of cut did you ask the groomer for by the way?


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Gorgeous and Wynny thinks so too, she had the iPad shoved in front of her lol.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

calli.h said:


> Ahhhhhh the before Nacho looks just the same as Arthur will be - Its all fluff and they look like big dogs but underneath they are still tiny babies. So cute. What kind of cut did you ask the groomer for by the way?


Ah thanks Calli. I actually gave the groomer a picture of Maggie - the beautiful black cockapoo on the forum of her before and after shots and she followed that. I did say a puppy clip to her though and she kept asking me whether she should take more off his head or not. So I had a part to play which was nice!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Donnag said:


> Gorgeous and Wynny thinks so too, she had the iPad shoved in front of her lol.


Argh too sweet!   Nacho likes Wynny too!!!!


----------

